

Growl, meet Bark. - PascalW
http://barkplug.in/

======
se85
Is this anything more than a stop gap for growl until apps implement the new
mountain lion notifications and mountain lion becomes as widespread as lion?

Are there any other advantages at all to using growl with bark? (Or growl on
its own for that matter) If you are a fan of the new notifications panel?

~~~
hrbrmstr
I think it is indeed "just" a stop-gap but is also more of an alternative for
folks who want to keep with the non-gate-kept ecosystem. The concept of Bark
is cool, but I'm not keen on running code that injects at the level it does
without it being open source and something I can inspect/build on my own.

------
hrbrmstr
Annnnnddd… Bark is totally unnecessary now:
<http://growl.posterous.com/developers-growl-20-sdk-released>

~~~
thoughtpeddler
What's the anticipated release date for Growl 2.0 ?

------
thoughtpeddler
How does Bark compare to Hiss? <http://collect3.com.au/hiss/>

Functionally, they seem identical.

~~~
hrbrmstr
It does code injection and is different primarily in that all Growl
notifications show up as "Hiss" notifications in ML NC vs being unique
sections that you an select and go to the app context with.

~~~
thoughtpeddler
Thanks. So this is the dominance chart now for ML notifications:

Native NC > NC + Growl 2.0 > NC + Growl + Bark > NC + Growl + Hiss

Since a lot of apps still exist outside of the App Store, Growl 2.0 can't come
soon enough. Though the ideal case would be Apple loosening restrictions, but
... that's not going to happen anytime soon probably.

